# OMG i missed another one



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 2, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Taffy Jo was still FAT and alone when i fed this morning and after the milk test last night i was sure it would be tonight...but when Lindsey got home the dogs did not meet her at the gate and she said she just had a feeling... so she ran out back and there was a baby! she called me right away, apparently i had missed a call from the neighbor just a few minutes before that... Lindsey has taken pictures and should be posting them on this thread very soon.

the ring test said boy so since i have a buyer waiting, i didn't even think about names... but the buyer knows only a jack would be for sale so i have to contact them now and disappoint them. maybe Betty Jean will take care of them next month




:

anyway i have:

Taffy Jo

Peggy Sue

Mary Ellen

Becky Lynn who are all related to this one...

and Betty Jean

Betty Lou

Susie Q who are not related...

any name ideas? gotta have that country sound with a middle name!!

and how can i be so HAPPY that it's a girl and so MAD that i missed yet another birth... this is the 7th foal born on this property and i have seen the last half of one mini horse and unfortunately suffered through the loss of the donkey that did not make it... i guess i should look on the bright side, all the ones i have MISSED have been FINE!


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Apr 2, 2007)

ok momma here she is!!!






she's really friendly!






ooo! now i see why u wanted me to drink this stuff!






peek-a-boo!






my momma loves me!!!



:



:






taffy says "My Baby!" when the others holler at her...






hope this holds you off for a little while....i'll take more! she's just goregeous and a big sweetheart!

and a couple more....

look at her tongue! she loves that milk now that she understands!!! (the neighbor and i had to help her out and it took about 10 minutes!!! lol)


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Apr 2, 2007)

and...a couple more


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 2, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: TOO SWEET :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I WANT ONE IS THE WORST WAY IT IS JUST TALKING HUBBY INTO IT. I LIKE ELLIE MAE, SADIE LOU OR SARAH JO OR MY MOM HAD A HORSE NAMED CINDY LOU THAT WAS CUTE TOO. GOOD LUCK PICKING A NAME SHE IS AWEFULL CUTE.



:



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 2, 2007)

have you any idea how hard this is?!?!? i can't leave work for TWO MORE HOURS and it's at least a half hour home :new_shocked:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 2, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> have you any idea how hard this is?!?!? i can't leave work for TWO MORE HOURS and it's at least a half hour home :new_shocked:


YOU POOR THING TO HAVE TO WAIT THAT LONG! I BET YOU ARE GOING CRAZY



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 2, 2007)

CONGRATS on a little cutie! Susan, you need to buy a equipage system, and arrange your vacation WEEKS around your foaling season.  ...well..it sounds good! :bgrin Hope you are able to catch one of them foaling. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 2, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats, she is just beautiful



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 2, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]congrats, she is just beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> : , Nikki[/SIZE]




thanks Nikki, that means SO MUCH coming from you right now... i wish i could make things the same for you as they turned out for us... still sending prayers your way though, and i won't stop!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 2, 2007)

Awwww, she is so cute!! I like Ellie Mae but what about Dolly Parton (lol), Bobbie Sue or Liza Jane. tee hee. Adorable anyways.


----------



## minimule (Apr 2, 2007)

YEAH! A healthy baby! She's cute too!

Let's see.....

I like Liza Jane

Maggie May

Jo Dee

Ruby Lynn


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 2, 2007)

:aktion033: *[SIZE=18pt]Congrats on your new girl!!!!!!!



: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]I swear these jenny's are very tricky...



: [/SIZE]*


----------



## Marnie (Apr 2, 2007)

What a little doll she is. I like all the pictures but especially the one with her sticking her tongue out. She looks soft and cuddly.



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 2, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Susan! I can't believe you've missed another one. At least she was healthy, and what a cutie!!!



: Just adorable. I like the name Ellie Mae too. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Can't wait to watch her grow up! Congratulations Susan.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for everything guys, and OMG she is too adorable, the pictures just don't show it nearly well enough. she is a lot smaller than i thought she would be from the pictures... my husband leaves tomorrow morning on his trip so we are frantically busy tonight getting ready, i will measure and weigh and get more pictures tomorrow.

thanks for name suggestions too, so far i prefer Liza Jane and Lindsey likes Ellie Mae... and Hilary wishes it had been a boy so i would have sold it LOL (she is the one who cleans the donkey pen and they like to "help" her a little TOO much



: ). i should have been more clear above, i am trying to avoid duplicating the names i already have so a lot of the suggestions are not good in that respect although they are ALL cute



:

and Marnie that's my favorite picture too so far. she really likes that tongue of hers!! she plays with it a lot



:

i was really hoping that having this baby would help Taffy Jo become more friendly but so far she's way worse... extremely protective of her baby. but i sure don't blame her, she is being a good mama for the little one. i was surprised to see that she is gray when mom is spotted and dad (in Texas) was black, but she looks very dark around the eyes and the bottom of her legs so i think she will darken up as she sheds that baby fuzz. but she will not look like her full sister, Peggy Sue has a dark muzzle and belly and this baby has the light points. my husband thinks she may turn out looking a lot like our jack Dillon which i would not mind at all, i think he is pretty darn handsome. and she is unbelievably soft right now!

the only damper on my happiness today is that i still feel so bad for Nikki and all she is going through... i know she is happy for me and wouldn't want me to keep quiet but i feel bad being so openly happy about the baby... however she knows i have been in her shoes and i hope that the fact that good things happen will encourage her to get through this rough time. {{{{{hugs}}}}} Nikki!!!


----------



## jdomep (Apr 3, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Yeah she is absolutely perfect! She looks a lot like my Ally who was a dark steel gray at birth and now has long "faded" hair and I can't wait for her woolies to shed out this year. I bet you got lots of nose kisses when you got home!

I thought I posted yesterday - but it didn't "take" LOL


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 3, 2007)

Susan,

She is just toooooo cute!! I love her very loooong ears :aktion033: - for some reason they seem longer to me then a lot of the babies I have seen.

I like the name Ellie Mae but I do "think" she looks like a "Little Liza Jane!"



:

Congratulations on your precious girl - great pictures!!


----------



## lvponies (Apr 3, 2007)

Awwwwww!!!



: What a cutie!! Congratulations!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 4, 2007)

ok here's the stats at one day old, i did not get to it yesterday darn it. she is 24 inches at the withers as near as i can tell with a standard tape, we don't have a stick. and approximately 30 pounds, we weighed ourselves with and without her three times and it was different every time  but the average was 30...

and her name is going to be Mirror P Ellie Mae



: i really like Liza Jane but after spending some time with her, she is just Ellie Mae and that's that. so we will save Liza Jane for the next one



:


----------



## Shari (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats, she is adorable!!




:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Apr 4, 2007)

Ellie Mae is precious




:

BIG girl !

Taffy looks like she had a baby....happy everything went well



:


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG SHe is just the CUTEST THING!!!!! I wanna hug and kiss that adorable nose!

Jessi


----------

